# 'Santa Sevs' - Severalls - Christmas 2013



## MrDan (Dec 7, 2013)

​








Severalls Asylum
December 2013
Visited with sweet_pea, UE-OMJ, Urban X, Pretty Vacant, Pen15 and about 25-30 other nutters dressed as Father Christmas.
I'm not entirely sure who else was there from the forum, so please let me know if you were there!

The initial plan was to pick sweet_pea up at 3am and take a leisurely drive over to Severalls and pick up some Breakfast on the way, however we inadvertently decided to have an extra hours worth of beauty sleep for the group photos...
I got a wake-up call from him at 3:50, by 4 I was out the door with a red bull in hand semi-ready to start the mission of 'Santa Sevs' 

A massive thank you to UE-OMJ for letting me use his sigma lens, as my lens was playing up and to him and Urban X for giving us a guided tour!

A great game of cat and mouse with the famous friendly security and a reasonable policeman who actually used to work in the kitchens here. Hope you can all enjoy the photos and feel free to add yours if you were there!!






Everyone setting up their cameras for the group shots.


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Dec 7, 2013)

Why??? Not exactly urbex is it, just mindless stupidity really


----------



## krela (Dec 7, 2013)

Mindless? Possibly but not really. Not to your taste? Obviously, you've made that clear... but stupidity? I'd like you to explain that one.

Who said anything had to be urbex? And where do I sign up for the urbex police because I'd like to judge people on the internet too.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 7, 2013)

Twas a cracking morning, couldn't have gone better imo. Great company, great to meet so many new people. 
Pleased you liked the lens, great photos too!
Well done to the guy who organised this, you know who you are 

Just one from me....


----------



## MrDan (Dec 7, 2013)

A lovely shot OMJ, I couldn't get the whole building in with my kit lens!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 7, 2013)

Ha Ha that is ace!
Bet Michael thought wtf!
Still need to get here myself,
Thanks. ..


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 7, 2013)

MrDan said:


> A lovely shot OMJ, I couldn't get the whole building in with my kit lens!



Cheers, get yourself the Sigma and a remote and there will be no stopping you...


----------



## fannyadams (Dec 7, 2013)

Just superb that!


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 7, 2013)

Great team effort guys, looked a hoot.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 7, 2013)

Miz_Firestorm said:


> Why??? Not exactly urbex is it, just mindless stupidity really



*Bah Humbug!!! *


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 7, 2013)

*Nice one you lot!! Pissed I couldn't come!! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 7, 2013)

And a jolly time was had by all,great line up of Santas.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 7, 2013)

Awesome Shots MrDan and UE-OMJ! 
02:30 Saturday morning: 
I kiss my sleeping wife on the forehead. _"I'm just off to the abandoned lunatic asylum to meet 25 strangers, I've got my rope and facemask"_

I was umming and arring about whether to even go to this, I knew how good the secca was here, most people struggle to get a full explore whilst trying to be stealthy, let alone 30-40 people dressed as Santa. But I've been way too anti-social lately, and this looked too fun to miss. 

Waiting...



It was definitely more of a social than a serious explore, and we all knew that. It was pure comedy waiting in the pre-agreed room, and seeing more and more Santas arrive. 










PrettyVacant:



Mr Dan:



Cheers to everyone that I met, everyone was lovely. No ego's no politics, just fun. We got a couple of group shots (that took 50 mins, it was like trying to herd cats) then we all instantly scattered in small groups. I wasn't expecting to get any exploring today, so the rest of my time here was pure bonus. I'm surprised we got 4 hours in here TBH! Was a pleasure having a whistle stop run round with Sweet Pea, Mr Dan, and OMJ. 































It was my first time being caught by Mike there, and he was a gent and a true professional. 

_"oh and you can take that stupid quote off your signature"_ - Essex Police 




Video to follow, I've got no idea how I'm gonna get all of this footage down to a 3 min vid!


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 7, 2013)

What a day!!!

It was great to meet old friends and make many new ones 

Would not have missed this one!

Great to see your images folks and I will have to get some up myself. Possibly be ready by June next year 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 7, 2013)

Pen15 said:


> What a day!!!
> 
> It was great to meet old friends and make many new ones
> 
> ...



Was great to finally meet you sir! 
Hoping you got a really nice sharp one of the overall group! 

It was so lovely to see strangers going up to each other and introducing themselves, and complete strangers helping each other out and working together. 

Oh and the food! I cant even remember who was handing out the stollen, but it was beautiful, thank you!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 7, 2013)

Awesome shots there UrbanX, looking forward to the video!


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 7, 2013)

Pity I live so far away, but you've made up for it in photos, thanks for that.
Looked fun 

(Got stopped by the local farmer (Nice bloke though) and his dog (Nice dog as well as it didn't want to bite me) yesterday before I got anywhere near getting into what is left of Talgarth  )


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 7, 2013)

Miz_Firestorm said:


> Why??? Not exactly urbex is it, just mindless stupidity really



top tip: don't take life to seriously it isn't permanent


----------



## chazman (Dec 7, 2013)

nobody causing any harm or damage.backs up what i say despite my job.a world of difference between that and what i normally have to sort. well done everybody and happy christmas


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 7, 2013)

What a barrel of laughs this looks like. Well done guys and gals.



Miz_Firestorm said:


> Why??? Not exactly urbex is it, just mindless stupidity really


Feel free to explain yourself........


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 7, 2013)

lol, I really enjoyed this report. I bet poor Michael didnt know what to do with you all!
Even the police officers looked like they couldn't stop sniggering!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Dec 7, 2013)

Kinda gutted to have missed this now, after seeing all the photos! Good work to all involved, Mike is good, so to get 30 odd Santas in and together is a fair achievement in itself. 

I'll certainly be along to the next one! Lovely photos all, enjoyed looking at this.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 8, 2013)

It was a real experience, my first time at Severalls, though definitely not my last.
Supposedly it's gone quiet in terms of the sale at the moment.
sweet_pea you need to get yours up on here, especially the one you took of me being walked out!
Massive thanks Urban X, I like the photo you took of my hard hat, it was genuinely brought just for that purpose 
Pen15, looking forward to seeing yours too.


----------



## mookster (Dec 9, 2013)

Miz_Firestorm said:


> Why??? Not exactly urbex is it, just mindless stupidity really



Why the f*** not?


----------



## cogito (Dec 9, 2013)

Miz_Firestorm said:


> Why??? Not exactly urbex is it, just mindless stupidity really



Top tip: This is a website about dereliction, not '"urbex."


----------



## projectionman (Dec 9, 2013)

excellent festive report and pictures


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 9, 2013)

Miz_Firestorm said:


> Why??? Not exactly urbex is it, just mindless stupidity really



That's not very nice is it??? I must say in all honesty that I wouldn't go on a mass explore dressed as Santa (yes I'm rather boring) but if peeps are having fun and not hurting anyone then how on earth is it mindless or stupid? 

Might I suggest that you keep your more extreme comments to yourself in future or are you hoping to alienate everyone else in the forum as quickly as possible?


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks Like You Guys Had a Blast...


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Dec 10, 2013)

PrettyVacant:



Haha! Having met PrettyVacant, I'm not surprised in the slightest by this 

Brilliant work and great photos, guys - looking forward to the video!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 10, 2013)

thanx for a great day folks!!!...its not the first time ive looked stupid and def not the last


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 10, 2013)

ImmortalShadow said:


> PrettyVacant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not quite sure wot u mean


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Message from foot tracker / sevs*

Foot Tracker would like to say a HUGE THANKYOU to everyone who made his day at Santa Sevs 2013... loves his photo, thanks folks for the interesting day!!!!...Merry Christmas, until we meet again!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 10, 2013)

Rudolph the gimp clothed reindeer,
had a very shiny **** (insert word of choice)
And if you ever saw it,
you would know it really glows...

*sighs....

*sings... People are strange, when you're a stranger etc etc etc...


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's my vid of the day: 

Yeah, I blank out a 25 sec bit with access, but I make these videos for myself, and cant be bothered to re-edit the whole thing just to time the access sequence out of it!No need for silly comments or speculations, it's just not wise for our entry method / point to be available to secca, and more importantly it breaks forum rules. Rant over, enjoy the vid! 

Additional voice quote in there about the kids loving us and catching 400 people, are from the secca king himself  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4KB5-kew7E[/ame]


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Dec 11, 2013)

prettyvacant71 said:


> im not quite sure wot u mean


I meant it in the nicest possible way


----------



## irishmanlost (Dec 13, 2013)

Looked alot of fun, would've love to take part in something like that. Shame i live far far away.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Dec 13, 2013)

Great stuff - you bunch of nutters!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 13, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Here's my vid of the day:
> 
> Yeah, I blank out a 25 sec bit with access, but I make these videos for myself, and cant be bothered to re-edit the whole thing just to time the access sequence out of it!No need for silly comments or speculations, it's just not wise for our entry method / point to be available to secca, and more importantly it breaks forum rules. Rant over, enjoy the vid!
> 
> ...



That was great thanks.


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 21, 2013)

I am not too fond of the phrases "Urbex" or "Urban Explorer". UE does sound a bit better as it holds a slight questionable curiosity as to its connotation. I tend to prefer the term 'splore/'splorer as it has less of a formal grounding and more of a general subject matter. By using these slang words it makes the meaning less of a pigeon holed subject and more of a free expression.

(After such a start, my head now hurts and I shall take to my bed )

What I am stating is the fact that there are two camps forming. Those who see 'splores as a serious form of documenting and archiving and those who see them as a bit of fun. I am of the belief that it is possible to be less serious about it all and to enjoy the site as it is as well as sharing experiences with likeminded friends whom we meet through these forums. After all, we all like to share stories of past visits and encounters. It is still possible to do the former as well as enjoy the latter.

We are forgetting that we are just photographers, historians and archivists and not some pioneers who have just discovered a cure for cancer or world peace.


Enough of me and more of the post (again some will agree and some won't).

This was a fun visit before anyone comments.





This is why I am in the camp that likes to do this sort of thing. Value of this snap??? "Priceless!!!"

My good friend travelled all the way from Sheffield to be part of this event and he is not a well man. He wouldn't have missed it for anything.

Great to see you again Bud!





Happy Xmas


----------



## krela (Dec 21, 2013)

I couldn't agree more Pen, and that first photo is a corker.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 21, 2013)

Been waiting for these! What a great set Sir! 
There's nowt wrong with a silly social every night and then! 

See you all at Easter...?


----------



## smiler (Dec 21, 2013)

I've heard of. Going team handed but c'mon, looks like a great time was had by all, wish I'd bin there, Thanks. All


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome visit that looked!! Loving the video too!


----------

